# 4th Welding Project: Very Ambitious Vertical Cabinet Smoker Build (Long & Lotsa Pics)



## tx smoker (Dec 26, 2021)

I'll preface this with a heartfelt apology to all my SMF friends. I've missed a ton of amazing stuff recently due to simply not having time to follow everything that's been going on. This is my crazy time of year at work. All the builders are trying to get their construction projects to certain points of completion and inspected (by me) before the holiday shut down so the schedule has been full for the past few weeks. Add to that every spare minute I've has has been spent working on this smoker build and I've been completely covered up.

I have seen a couple of recent builds by people that look absolutely amazing. Truly works of art. Sadly mine does not come anywhere close to what those guys have done but based on a severe lack of experience and equipment I've done the best I could. My metal fabrication tools include a Milwaukee Super Sawzall, a Milwaukee drill, a MIG welder I bought a couple months ago, and a Ryobi 4 1/2" angle grinder. That's about it. My "shop" is a very limited amount of space in the garage and to get that space I had to park the truck in the driveway for a while.Needless to say, I'm working in a very rudimentary environment   Now, this is a concept for the build that I've never seen or heard of. I came up with this brain fart all by myself after thinking through it for a couple weeks and deciding it might actually work. Took the plunge and ordered some plate steel from a local supplier and started cutting stuff. Literally I made this up piece by piece as I went with no plans at all, just an idea. Please bear in mind as you go through this that I've never welded a thing until very recently so the welding technique is a work in progress.

First project was a small table top Santa Maria grill I put together with leftover pieces from previous cookers and some scrap metal I had laying around. I posted this one a little while back.







Second project was a considerably larger Santa Maria grill I built for our good friend John ( 

 SmokinVOLfan
 ) and did some custom stuff for him. This one was kinda tricky having to re-fabricate all the mounting hardware for the rotisserie






Third project was a battle tank that doubles as a multi purpose cooker. My neighbor fell in love with this one and immediately bought it.











Now to my 4th project...my new vertical cabinet smoker. Started out by building the side panels. Please note the two channels running up each panel with the holes cut in them. They will open into the top of the fire box....at least that's the plan. The large holes in the bottom are for the lower dampers. These panels are 2' x 5'.






Side panels attached to the back, the first plate installed between the fire box & cook chamber, and a heat deflector fabricated. You'll understand shortly.
















Bottom installed, casters bolted on, and fire box door in place.






Cook chamber door and stay-cool handles installed. These hinges wound up not working so I had to cut them off and use different ones. Please excuse the clutter in my "shop". I just don't have a lot of space but own a ton of stuff.






Fabricate the dampers for the fire box






All the major components assembled and now it's time to stand it up. Had to use the tractor with the loader bucket and heavy duty straps to do this. It's WAY too heavy for one person to handle. Tack the dampers in place till I get them exactly where I want them then complete the welds






The burner assemble I put together. Looks like something out of Battle Star Galactica but it works great.






Put one inch of concrete material on top of the plate between the fire box and cook chamber.






Add a second steel plate on top of the concrete material. The idea of the 2 steel plates, the concrete, and heat deflector plate are to avoid a direct heat blast into the bottom of the cook chamber and direct the heat to the channels on the sides.






Install the guides for the cooking grates






Grates all built






Hey!! They actually fit.






Drill for all the hardware, install it, and make sure it all fits and works as intended. Remove the hardware, tape off the handles, and shoot the first coat of paint.






Looking pretty good in my estimation.






All the hardware reinstalled and rolled out to the patio....by myself. This was a HUGE undertaking as I had 4 steps to get up and down and this thing is monstrously heavy.






Burner assembly installed and the grate I built to set the smoker wood pan on top of






Wait!! What's this? A bottle of bourbon I received from our friend Jim ( 

 JLeonard
 ) in our Christmas exchange and a tumbler with some ice cubes in it. Must be an omen....and  a good one at that 






For having basically zero experience metal fabricating I am not disappointed with the final outcome. Heck, I even trimmed the outside with angle iron to finish it off and look nice.






Time to fire it up for the initial burn in. I have a bit of paint touch up to do so have not removed the tape yet. Pics are a bit out of order. I did manage to achieve the highly sought after TBS.






My objective with this design was to attain perfectly balanced temps throughout the cook chamber. These are Tel Tru competition grade thermometers and are spot on. I confirmed with the boiling water test. Looks like I managed to hit on at least one aspect of my intended design 






So I got the TBS, the balanced temps, and ran the burn-in for about 6 hours on Thursday. Time to toss on a rack of St. Louis ribs Friday just as a test run for Christmas dinner. I'm OK with what is happening here.






As stated in the title, this was a very ambitious build with my extremely limited experience and rudimentary tools. Although a ton of work and taking 3 weeks to the day of afternoons and weekends to do, I am very happy with the outcome. Giving some consideration to selling this one and building a smaller one. This is WAY bigger than we need. Heck, you can get 6 whole packer briskets on it, or 12 pork butts,or 9-12 racks of ribs. That's a bit more than two of us would need for a dinner. The beauty of this design is the tremendous cooking capacity from a rig that has such a small foot print. It does not take up a lot of space but you can cook a ton of food on it.

Well, this has been a LONG post and I have things to wrap up from yesterday. Hoping everybody had a great Christmas and are looking forward to a happy New Year. Thank you for dropping in and if you made it all the way to the end of this, you're destined for sainthood 

See y'all again soon I hope,
Robert


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 26, 2021)

For a man with little knowledge of metal fabrication, that came out fantastic. I really like the idea of using the concrete as a high temperature guard. From someone that is a fabricator for a living, great job sir. Can't wait to see how this smokes. It just may change some of my smoker build plans.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 26, 2021)

Looks great  !!


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 26, 2021)

Eow! You were so self deprecating in the beginning that I was not expecting the end product! I’d say you definitely have a lot of talent and great work bringing that vision to reality! Big points for a lot of work done well!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 26, 2021)

Wow Robert they all look top notch, you have some real talent,


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 26, 2021)

For a "rookies work" it looks darn good to me (not that I'm a expert)! Really like how you did the channels for the heat and smoke. Does it carry the way you want it too? How much does that thing weigh? Glad you liked the bourbon I sent. 
Jim


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 26, 2021)

Damn nice job there Robert!

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 26, 2021)

That's just plain awesome Robert! So that's what happens when you drink too many margaritas through the year... you go and build a tank of a smoker! Great job!
Wish you and your family a late merry Christmas and a happy new year!

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 26, 2021)

Phenomenal!  Wish I had that kind of talent, very well done Robert!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 26, 2021)

The smoker....reverse flow? I did not see a pic. of where the stack exits the chamber.

Looks awesome Robert!


----------



## normanaj (Dec 26, 2021)

That unit looks insane!

Be very cool to see a mini version of it.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 26, 2021)

WOW!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 26, 2021)

That is one truly amazing piece of work Robert, the planning and execution show a ton of talent, feel proud my friend! It must have been a great feeling to bite into those perfect looking ribs after the inaugural cook, well done amigo! RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 26, 2021)

Cajun Smokes said:


> For a man with little knowledge of metal fabrication, that came out fantastic. I really like the idea of using the concrete as a high temperature guard. From someone that is a fabricator for a living, great job sir. Can't wait to see how this smokes. It just may change some of my smoker build plans.



Wow...what can I say other than thank you. Those are some very high compliments which are very much appreciated. This project was a bit intimidating because I had no idea whatsoever if it would work or not. If it didn't, I had a lot of time and money tied up in a big pile of scrap metal. Turns out that the concept was valid. The heat barrier works like a champ. Overall a great approach but after two cooks on it I'll say there is room for improvement. Should you decide to undertake something along these lines feel free to shoot me a PM and I'll share with you what I learned about the functionality and how to improve it. No sense in eating up a ton of bandwidth here.



jaxgatorz said:


> Looks great  !!



Thanks so much.



bauchjw said:


> I’d say you definitely have a lot of talent and great work bringing that vision to reality! Big points for a lot of work done well!



I appreciate it Jed but I'd hardly call it talent. More of a guy whose ambitions far exceed his skill level but a determination to see the project through to the finish   

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 26, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Wow Robert they all look top notch, you have some real talent,



Thank you Jim!!



JLeonard said:


> Really like how you did the channels for the heat and smoke. Does it carry the way you want it too? How much does that thing weigh? Glad you liked the bourbon I sent.



Truth be told Jim, getting the heat and smoke from the fire box to the cook chamber was the biggest obstacle I had to overcome in my mind before starting. The channels work great but there could be some improvement on the next one. Not necessary per se just a bit more efficient. I checked the cook chamber a few times during the burn in to see if the smoke was even throughout the cook chamber and it was. Smoke and heat are amazingly well balanced. Insofar as the weight, I honestly have o way of knowing for sure but I'd guess somewhere in the neighborhood of 800 pounds.



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Damn nice job there Robert!



Thank you my friend!! Sure am hoping to get some inspiring news from your home front. You continue to stay the course and we will continue to send the thoughts and prayers. Please give Sue a hug for me.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 26, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's just plain awesome Robert! So that's what happens when you drink too many margaritas through the year... you go and build a tank of a smoker! Great job!
> Wish you and your family a late merry Christmas and a happy new year!
> 
> Ryan



Yes sir Ryan, margaritas do have a magical quality about them, don't they? Thanks so much for the kind words and holiday wishes. Same to you and yours my friend.



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Phenomenal! Wish I had that kind of talent, very well done Robert!



Thanks so much Justin but even an old bind dog is gonna find a bone once in a while 



indaswamp said:


> The smoker....reverse flow? I did not see a pic. of where the stack exits the chamber.



Appreciate the accolades Keith. I don't think it would be considered reverse flow. The top stack is visible in several of the pics. You can really see it well in the one showing the TBS. It is a 4x6 chimney mounted on top of the smoker toward the rear.

Robert


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 26, 2021)

Wow Robert! Anybody would be proud to have that cabinet on their patio. Incredible job. And you get the extra satisfaction of the build, major conversion piece as well. Very nice work. I bet you could stay as busy as you wanted fabricating on the side. You have come far in a very short time frame. Wouldn’t blame you if your chest was swollen just a little. Big like, Sir.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 26, 2021)

normanaj said:


> That unit looks insane!
> 
> Be very cool to see a mini version of it.



Thank you. The kind words are appreciated. I've decided that I'm going to sell this one and build a smaller version being that we don't need one this big. You may very well get your wish if somebody shows up with a handful of cash  I won't start the other one till this one is sold though. I sure as heck don't need two of them. Well, in all honesty, I didn't need this one but wanted to build it just to see if I could.



texomakid said:


> WOW!



I guess that pretty well sums it up 



sawhorseray said:


> It must have been a great feeling to bite into those perfect looking ribs after the inaugural cook, well done amigo!



Thank you very much my friend for all the encouragement and glowing accolades. Yes, there was much anticipation when the ribs went on the smoker and a certain feeling of gratification when they came off and hit the dinner table. I guess you could call it a sense of accomplishment.

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 26, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Appreciate the accolades Keith. I don't think it would be considered reverse flow. The top stack is visible in several of the pics. You can really see it well in the one showing the TBS. It is a 4x6 chimney mounted on top of the smoker toward the rear.


Ah...ok. Thought you might have build a reverse flow cabinet smoker.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 26, 2021)

Heck yeah Robert! Obviously I saw the finished pic already but this really shows off your skills. Amazing job bud!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 26, 2021)

That is a thing of beauty Robert. Your skills look like you have been doing this for quite some time .


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 26, 2021)

Very nice that looks great


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 26, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah Robert! Obviously I saw the finished pic already but this really shows off your skills. Amazing job bud!




 smokin peachey
 what's so funny?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 27, 2021)

Man, Robert! That beast is a beauty! Awesome job my friend!


----------



## forktender (Dec 27, 2021)

Nice work, Robert, you did real good for the tools you're using or lacking.
I'm impressed!!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 27, 2021)

Good morning Robert, I am very glad to see your post here . As a few times I was going to PM and see if all was good. Glad your absence was just from very busy at work. There , now all good.

    Now for your handy work , this is great and you have said to me to not be so hard on myself, so there you go. 
These are great works , and you should be and I know you are proud of them. We always find things we want to change with what we do most of the time. So back in the pool with a Margarita and you thinking sun cap if you really think it needs improvement. I also am not a metal fabricator or designer, but from my view it all made sense 

And the Ribs look good

Glad you are back and had a great Christmas

David


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 27, 2021)

You HAVE been busy for sure!  Very nice build all around!  But be careful building smokers is addicting.....

That said, the only tool that will make your next build easier is a low RPM Metal cir saw and maybe a low RPM chop saw.... these baby’s will make fab work way faster!  These are the only other tools I have beyond what you mentioned above....although I do have 4 - angle grinders 3 - 4.5” and a vari speed 5 inch.....this way I don’t have to spend time changing out wheels/discs, just grab the one out fitted as needed.....I didn’t have these when I did my builds but now have a portable band saw w/mini table and a 2x72 grinder. I’m thinking my next couple of builds will be easier with the extra tools..


and...

Keep building!  PS I really like that vertical!  I’ve thought about doing a smaller one for the house as well....just too many ideas in the head but I’m glad I’m not alone!!!!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 29, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Wow Robert! Anybody would be proud to have that cabinet on their patio. Incredible job. And you get the extra satisfaction of the build, major conversion piece as well. Very nice work. I bet you could stay as busy as you wanted fabricating on the side. You have come far in a very short time frame. Wouldn’t blame you if your chest was swollen just a little. Big like, Sir.



Thanks so much for all the compliments. You are correct. It was a great conversation piece Christmas day when we had a few friends over for dinner. Insofar as making money on the side, that is not my intention. This is just a hobby that I am enjoying very much. If I can sell one and recoup my expenses, I'm happy. Matter of fact, this one is now listed on Craig's list for sale. It's just far bigger than we need. If this one sells, I'll build a smaller version of it.



TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah Robert! Obviously I saw the finished pic already but this really shows off your skills. Amazing job bud!



Thank you my friend. You're next in line with a birthday coming up   Just waiting for a couple things to be delivered before I start.



Winterrider said:


> That is a thing of beauty Robert. Your skills look like you have been doing this for quite some time .



Thank you very much. I am / was a very good finish carpenter having built tons of custom cabinets, humidors, and furniture. I try too hard sometimes to attain the same level of detail but it's tough working with steel.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 29, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Very nice that looks great



Thank you Jerry. I appreciate it sir.



Steve H said:


> Man, Robert! That beast is a beauty! Awesome job my friend!



Very much appreciate it my friend.



forktender said:


> Nice work, Robert, you did real good for the tools you're using or lacking.
> I'm impressed!!!



Thanks Dan. I took somebody's advice though and ordered a couple new tools that will be here tomorrow. Those should make a huge difference in efficiency and quality.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 29, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Now for your handy work , this is great and you have said to me to not be so hard on myself, so there you go.



Touche' and thanks so much David. As noted in a previous reply though, I've done tons of high end custom wood work and am in tune with the level of detail required for that. I try too hard to incorporate the same level of detail with steel and it's a tough row to hoe. Additionally, this design had never been tested as far as I know so it was a crap shoot going in. Having run a couple cooks on it I've decided to make some adjustments to make it more efficient.



civilsmoker said:


> That said, the only tool that will make your next build easier is a low RPM Metal cir saw and maybe a low RPM chop saw



Well sir, I can't thank you enough for the advice, which I took to heart. Mentioned these tools to Tracy on the patio over a couple of afternoon beers and she said to go ahead and order them....so I did. They will be here tomorrow and I plan to start a new era in my metal fabricating. Based on all I read, these could be real game changers. As soon as they get here I am planning a new build for another forum member.

Robert


----------



## xray (Dec 29, 2021)

Those are some awesome looking grills and smokers Robert, they are a testament of your skills and very impressive!! Are you sure you’re not starting a business?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 29, 2021)

Unbelievable!! I would be hard pressed to turn a piece of steel into a griddle top lol. You have just worked magic with metals.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 29, 2021)

Let the good times roll!  At least that is a saying right....  its best to clamp a straight edge for the cir saw it keeps the blade from binding....Oh and would suggest double hearing protection when using they scream but are a dream for cutting and way safer than using the angle grinder!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2022)

Wow!!
Nice Job, Robert!!
It's a shame I can't smoke any more, since that thing has my initials on it "J  H".
Like.

Bear


----------

